# Digigate



## grubber (5 Feb 2010)

Hi,

Does anyone know what's happened to Digigate?

They were the sole providers of TV to my apartment building but seem to have disappeared, both web site and voice mail are down.

Has anyone in the same situation managed to get an alternative provider to give access to TV?

John


----------



## 2point4 (25 May 2010)

I'm trying to contact them as well because some of my channels keep disappearing. Have you had any joy?


----------



## Papercut (25 May 2010)

Try:
 Digigate Phone Numbers
 086 8583444 (Aiden Barry).
0719618014 / 0719635096

Taken from


----------

